# MosMod parallel 18650 beta



## zaVaper (4/6/15)

Designed and built this guy last night, hits like a champ.

Minimal Wiring, all wiring is solid core copper 1.73mm.
Spring loaded 510, 3034 Mosfet, 15k resistor and a tact switch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## eviltoy (4/6/15)

nice


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

Well done @zaVaper ! - you should have absolute minimal voltage drop with those excellent short (and thick) current paths.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (4/6/15)

Awesome! Great job!


----------



## Yoda (4/6/15)

Would you build these and sell them on request?


----------



## zaVaper (4/6/15)

That's a good question, I really just built this for fun and because I wanted a dual 18650 box.

I have no idea how this mod's going to hold up in daily use, so I wouldn't sell something that could have design flaws.


----------



## Yoda (4/6/15)

@zaVaper 
I see it looks good tho!! Because i like the idea of a mech mod but like the bit more safety of this and the looks.. If it holds up ill be first in line to buy one!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## zaVaper (4/6/15)

Thanks, it could be made extra safe by adding some self resetting fuses, this will prevent short circuits and pushing the batteries past a fuse defined amp limit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yoda (4/6/15)

Sounds like a good idea and improvement!!!


----------



## ET (4/6/15)

Well done and great design dude.


----------



## Alex (4/6/15)

Great work on the solids contacts


----------



## zaVaper (4/6/15)

Shot, that solid core copper can be a challenge to solder! I'm waiting for some fatdaddy bottom fed 510's for the next project....


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/6/15)

looks great bud. I know these buggers aren't easy to build so well done


----------

